# House of Cards on Netflix



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I am enjoying it.  Political intrigue is not something I usually watch.  I'm on episode 3 (or maybe it's 4).  Very different / interesting the way Spacey's character sometimes talks to the camera / viewers.  Sometimes he only half does it.  I'm not sure if he's talking to another character or the camera.  He's the only character that does it.  I will say that southern accent takes me slightly out of House of Cards and into Midnight In the Garden of Good and Evil.  When he goes from interior scenes to exterior, I'm expecting to see Savannah, GA -- not D.C.

Is it a one season / 13 episode show or will there be more depending on viewership?


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> I am enjoying it. Political intrigue is not something I usually watch. I'm on episode 3 (or maybe it's 4). Very different / interesting the way Spacey's character sometimes talks to the camera / viewers. Sometimes he only half does it. I'm not sure if he's talking to another character or the camera. He's the only character that does it. I will say that southern accent takes me slightly out of House of Cards and into Midnight In the Garden of Good and Evil. When he goes from interior scenes to exterior, I'm expecting to see Savannah, GA -- not D.C.
> 
> Is it a one season / 13 episode show or will there be more depending on viewership?


I'm loving it so far. Kevin Spacey is great. I've watched the first three so far. I just looked it up and Netflix guaranteed 26 episodes when they bought the show, so it seems there'll be a season 2 no matter what.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the original (British) series, and the two that came after. It got to the point that when the protagonist looked at me, I wanted to hide behind the sofa.  He went from charming to scary very readily.

His talking to the audience goes with the Shakespearean tone and references (at least in the original). It's rather like a soliloquy.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm waiting for reviews, I love the idea of original Netflix programming but these political ones usually end up "liberals good....conservatives evil hypocrites". I can skip that

Now something more realistic like "all politicians = evil hypocrites" I could live with


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm also 3 episodes in. I think the plotting and the characters are interesting, but I wish Spacey's accent was a little less noticeable. And I think he talks to the camera too much...the episode writers should trust the viewer to see layers without being told directly what's up all the time. Still, I plan to finish the season.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I have zero interest in the premise, but I plan to watch it after I finish marathoning Supernatural just to support them in doing more of their original programming.  I did the same thing with Lilyhammer (another premise I thought I'd hate) and I absolutely loved it and watched it in one sitting.  It's nice that Netflix is starting to make people question the viability of cable networks by giving people what they want when they want for a fair price.  It's pretty great to be able to watch a show that isn't constrained by a time slot and chopped up with mini cliffhangers to allow for commercial breaks.  Not to mention no having to wait a week for the next episode.  This, or something like it, should be the future of television, but most networks are too interested in stopping piracy rather than providing a cure for it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

There will definitely be another 13 episodes; Netflix agreed to two up front.

There have already been quite a few reviews out (NYTimes, Entertainment Weekly, etc.) and all have been raves.

I'm not a big fan of Spacey in general, but this is the sort of role he can play well. It should be noted that the first two episodes were directed by David Fincher _(Se7en, Fight Club, The Social Network, etc.),_ who is also one of the executive producers on the series. So there are some very serious folks behind it. And the cast is fantastic.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We started watching this week, and are 5 or 6 episodes in.  Very well done.  Interesting, complex characters.  And definitely not the usual good liberals vs bad conservatives formula (as much as I loved The West Wing, that always bothered me).  Honestly I couldn't tell you right now whether Spacey's character is a Democrat or Republican.  And I kinda like the sly winks at & asides to the viewer.  Glad there's a second season coming.  

And I seriously need to catch up on Arrested Development before the Netflix episodes start up.  Can't believe I've never watched before.  I started watching last summer when I was recovering from surgery but only got through the first season.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's a Democrat, but it doesn't really seem to matter. I've just watched 2 more and I'm pretty hooked.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Chad Winters said:


> I'm waiting for reviews, I love the idea of original Netflix programming but these political ones usually end up "liberals good....conservatives evil hypocrites". I can skip that
> 
> Now something more realistic like "all politicians = evil hypocrites" I could live with


Still only three episodes in (been too busy marathoning Doctor Who to get back to House of Cards) and it definitely seems to be more of the second one. Spacey's character is a Democrat but is very cynical and seems to care much more about his own ambitions and machinations than any kind of party loyalty.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

It's more about all politicians being horrible, without party affiliations, though the main character is a Democrat.  He's not one of the nice guys.  "House of Cards" is a little bit like "Veep" without the jokes.


----------



## JimJ (Mar 3, 2009)

Bumping this up as season 2 goes live in about 30 minutes.  Just finished a season 1 re-watch binge and am now watching the clock.

EDIT: No spoilers, but that first episode was crazy!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

So excited that it's back - I'm sure DH and I will be watching ASAP - we pretty much mainlined season 1 last year. We should probably rewatch the last show of the first season as a refresher.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished watching last episode of season 2!!  When does 3 start??


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Not soon enough - we pretty much mask lined season 2 - then had a House of Cards hangover!  Then we switched to True Detective. Also really good, in a different way.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I just started watching this series.  With Spacey's character being from Gaffney, SC (a real town, by the way) the accent is normal.  There actually is a large peach water tower somewhere down that way!  But we, also, think of Garden of Good and Evil.

I heard the original (British) series was better.  Would one have to be totally familiar with British politics to watch it?

What's scary about "Cards" is that this is probably precisely how things get done in DC...


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Just finished the 1st season.  I don't know how all of you waited so long to see what happened  Of course, I hear the 3rd season won't be expected until mid-2015 so I guess I should watch season 2 s-l-o-w-l-y!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Just watched episode 1 of Season 1.  I thought it moved a little slowly.  Does it get more "exciting?"  Seems sort of like a soap opera, to me, so far.


----------



## Free Range Editor (Apr 2, 2014)

DYB said:


> "House of Cards" is a little bit like "Veep" without the jokes.


My son interned on Capitol Hill one summer. It completely killed his interest in politics. His comment was that it was not enough like "West Wing," and too much like "Veep." But we're both big House of Cards fans. Marathoned (OK, so that's not a word) both seasons right after they hit Netflix.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Shastastan said:


> Just watched episode 1 of Season 1. I thought it moved a little slowly. Does it get more "exciting?" Seems sort of like a soap opera, to me, so far.


It picked up, for us, after about 3 or 4 episodes. We watched a couple every night. We got to the point we "couldn't put it down".


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

It's a little slow and the story drags some,IMO.  We've watched 2 episodes and are calling it quits.  The foul language turns us off.  We're not prudes and I don't mind an occasional profanity, but I think the swearing is overdone in this series.  Some movies are the same way,  too.  I served in the military and so I know about swearing.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I just finished watching the whole thing. Sure were some unnecessary plots IMHO. I could have done without Meacham and the Underwoods. 

But I must say I didn't notice an undue amt of profanity, and I'm the kind of person who walks out of movies with what I consider too much profanity. 

Sorry to hear Season 3 return is mid 2015 at best.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I just finished Orange is the New Black, and am ready to start House of Cards.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Enjoy!  House of Cards, aka Manipulating the Government.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am most of the way through the first season.

I LOVE this show. I mean, I just love it. I also enjoyed both seasons of Netflix's Orange is the New Black, but I think I love this show even more.

I love a good bad guy and Francis Underwood is just outstanding.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I am most of the way through the first season.
> 
> I LOVE this show. I mean, I just love it. I also enjoyed both seasons of Netflix's Orange is the New Black, but I think I love this show even more.
> 
> I love a good bad guy and Francis Underwood is just outstanding.


I binged both seasons when they were released. Waitin' on season 3.  I've tried Orange Is the New Black twice and can't get into it.  I may try a third time. Currently I'm doing a slow binge of Treme. Just seven more episodes to watch. I don't want it to end.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't think filming has even started for Season 3 of Cards.  Quite a dispute with the state of Maryland re filming there.  We were spoiled and got to see seasons 1 and 2 back to back.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope they can get to filming season 3 soon.

It was originally a UK-based trilogy of novels - The House of Cards, To Play the King and The Final Cut. Each of them were turned into BBC miniseries (which are available on Netflix, by the way, I've checked - in case you want something to tide you over until season 3). I have enjoyed the show so much I have also downloaded the first novel. I mean, there are obvious changes with it being in the UK, but not as much as you might think. Politics is politics, I guess.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

We downloaded the first episode of the British "House of Cards" but just couldn't get into it.  Probably because we have no clue about British politics.  Besides, once you've seen Frank Underwood, well, you're done!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Back in high school, as part of a US government class, we actually learned about UK politics as a way to compare and contrast and get a better idea of how the founding fathers came up with our system of government. I had to read several books about the British way of governing. It's really fascinating and lot more interesting, some ways, than our system. The House of Commons is fascinating.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Sometimes, my husband and I would watch Tony Blair doing his weekly briefing with the House of Commons.  I loved hearing those guys yell out "Reading, Reading"!.  You should check out the British "House of Cards" and see what you think.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just finished season one last night. Anxious to start season two.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Just finished season one last night. Anxious to start season two.


Have you started season 2 yet?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just finished season two. Loved it, loved it, loved it. Have had some interesting discussions with friends, one in particular does not like this show because he says there is no one of an redeeming values in it - no hero. Me, I love it. This is my new favorite show right now.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, I don't think right off the top of my head that I can come up with someone with redeeming value either!  But it's a great show!  Now you have to bite your nails and wait for Season 3 with the rest of us.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Just finished season two. Loved it, loved it, loved it. Have had some interesting discussions with friends, one in particular does not like this show because he says there is no one of an redeeming values in it - no hero. Me, I love it. This is my new favorite show right now.


Season 2, episode 1 --


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I started to watch the original BBC/UK version last night. I think I could get into it, but it was late and night and I had to go to sleep.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I miss the US version of this show. I am almost done with the first novel.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought I recently saw current discussion about HOC.  I guess not.  I just finished episode 13 of season 3.  Of course .  Cliffhanger.  When does season 4 start??


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope they start filming season 4 soon and we don't have to wait a solid year for the next season.


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

I watched most of the 1st season and at first, I really liked it.  But it started to get real old, real fast for me.  I don't know if I'm going to bother continuing or not because it's just wearing thin to me.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, it's a bit depressing when you consider that Congress probably is a lot like this (hopefully murders excluded).


----------

